

Our SaaS app helped a customer make $18k - massarog
http://www.viralsweep.com/series/establishing-baseline?hn

======
jawns
Just wanted to say that for a company blog post, this was really great. It's
data-rich, it tells a compelling story, the site has a solid visual design,
and the multiple calls to action were well placed and didn't detract from the
post.

I don't know this industry niche well, but I'm guessing Rafflecopter is a
chief competitor. I think if they see this blog post, it'll rattle their knees
a little :)

~~~
line-zero
I agree. At the end of the day, it breaks through the clutter to bring to the
table clear goals of disruptive innovation to empower diversity and grow the
brand. It takes a holistic approach to leverage organic growth, helping us
think outside the box and shift major paradigms. They're clearly taking a
proactive approach to push the envelope -- and I'm going to reach out to them
today, because there's a sea change in the business, and we need best-in-class
professionals like this to streamline our survival strategy. With that kind of
sustainability and synergy, it's a win-win for everyone!

~~~
80
Definitely felt my blood pressure rise as I read this. Good job!

------
ceejayoz
The bonus entry functionality shown in
[http://www.viralsweep.com/series/images/s2-success.jpg](http://www.viralsweep.com/series/images/s2-success.jpg)
is against the Facebook TOS.

[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/policy/examples_...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/policy/examples_and_explanations/Rewarding_Users/)

"our policies prohibit directly tying incentives to the use of our Social
Channels"

~~~
massarog
"We also allow for specific rewarding around the Like button, provided the
incentive is open to all new and existing users who Like your Page."

We are compliant with this.

~~~
ceejayoz
The screenshot shows reward for sharing, which isn't covered by that.

Based on the screenshot, you're doing the Like rewarding in the non-compliant
manner, not the compliant one - doesn't appear that pre-existing likes get the
10 entries.

------
norova
And you just won them another customer. This was so well-written, informative
and entertaining that it completely hooked me. I love giving my SO random
surprises, and this (JewelScent) is perfect for that!

------
brechin
The Subscribe box near the bottom of the page doesn't work. It tells me that
I'm entering an invalid email address (it's a standard gmail.com address,
nothing tricky).

If you're interested in trying a different solution, you could try using
LeadBoxes - [https://blog.leadpages.net/announcing-
leadboxes/](https://blog.leadpages.net/announcing-leadboxes/)

FD: I work for LeadPages.

~~~
massarog
Thanks for spotting this. It is done in-house, just had an error in our code.
Should be fixed now.

------
hippich
(links below are NSFW)

I tried this experiment in the summer of last year. Did not work out well in
my case, but may be someone will use this idea to execute better.

It starts with this -
[http://orgasms.org/promotion](http://orgasms.org/promotion) where to enter a
promotion, you need to enter email address. Once u entered, you get in a queue
like this - [http://orgasms.org/promotion-
status?email=johndoe%40example....](http://orgasms.org/promotion-
status?email=johndoe%40example.com) which tells you that you are Nth in the
list of applied and current winning entry is 10th. So if you just applied, for
you to get closer to 10th position you need to share it with you friends so
they get applied too :)

There were no anti-fraud anything implemented, since it was just an
experiment, but in real-world situation comprehensive IP/Cookies/etc detection
of same user submission will be required obviously.

------
tbrooks
They also made a pretty killer guide with Shopify:

[http://www.viralsweep.com/advanced-sweepstakes-
guide/](http://www.viralsweep.com/advanced-sweepstakes-guide/)

------
gabemart
I would be interested in seeing how the sweepstakes compared with what the
candle company was originally planning for a Valentine's Day promotion.
Presumably the opportunity cost of running this kind of promotion is greater
than zero.

------
sizzle
wow, what a visually engaging mobile formatted blog post, thanks for sharing.

------
nitrogen
For all these positive comments, this title sounds _really_ spammy.

------
ddorian43
Soooo is it acceptable/moral to gamify likes/+1/reposts/shares like this ?

~~~
sizzle
They are presenting their data to us in that fashion, so what specifically is
morally questionable about it in your opinion?

~~~
ddorian43
Like our facebook page to enter this contest?

And after say look how many likes we have (cuz many people only gave a shit
because of the ~free stuff)

~~~
massarog
Hey there, co-founder of ViralSweep here.

Liking a Facebook page was not a requirement to enter the giveaway. If you
look at the section that shows the giveaway design, the only requirement was
to enter your email address. The page they see after they enter contains the
social options which are optional to complete.

------
eterm
They only gave the winners 3 days to claim their prize, that seems a bit
tight!

~~~
ceejayoz
That's not unusual. You don't want winner notification dragging on for
weeks/months (you'd usually move onto an alternate winner after the deadline).

------
line-zero
Advertise on HackerNews! It's FREE and always will be!!

